# meddings pillar drill 17604-m4-mk3



## Billy Bradshaw (16 Nov 2013)

Evening all,

I've just acquired a Meddings pillar drill after ditching a brand new Clarke drill almost immediately after buying it...........The Meddings is in great shape apart from the electrics. At some point it has been hooked up to a DrivLoc pendulum switch and a Jet Brake module and therefore the original electrics have been butchered. I would like to return the electrics to the original standard but I'm struggling to find a circuit diagram to help me.

Can anybody out there help me out please? Also, as I only have single phase in my garage I'm going to buy a VFD, could you suggest a make and model that would suit this drill please?

Thank you in anticipation

Ian


----------



## Cheshirechappie (16 Nov 2013)

The best likely source of help is Meddings themselves - http://www.meddings.co.uk/contact-us/

Don't forget to include the machine serial number in any enquiry to them.


----------



## merlin (17 Nov 2013)

Hello Ian,

+1 for speaking to Meddings as they are very helpful.

It might be worth looking at the manual section on the Daltons website as they have some Meddings drill diagrams in there.

Merlin


----------



## Myfordman (17 Nov 2013)

If you are going to fit an inverter, then the original wiring is irrelevant and will be dictated by the inverter and how you programme it.


----------



## Billy Bradshaw (17 Nov 2013)

Ah right OK, I had no idea the inverter would necessitate wiring changes within the drill, I thought they were plug and play units.

Ta

Ian


----------



## wizard (17 Nov 2013)

if you use an inverter you must not use any switch on the drill, the inverter must be wired direct to the motor


----------



## Myfordman (17 Nov 2013)

Usually it is possible to use some contacts on the forward- off- reverse switch to control the low voltage inputs to the inverter.
The inverter will also mimic the action of the no volt release switch so that can be discarded.

If you get stuck, contact 9fingers over on the Haven. I reckon he will be able to help with all things inverter related including supply.

MM


----------



## Billy Bradshaw (18 Nov 2013)

Thanks for all the posts fellas, much appreciated.

Ian


----------

